# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Mounting unframed tyvek print-large panoramic

## Kathy

*I have a 7' x 20' print on tyvek I am having trouble mounting to a wall for exhibition. We are trying double sided tape, dowls, wood slats. If anyone has experience mounting panoramic shaped work please reply asap, it's going up this week! Thanks.*

----------

